# .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 (SP1)



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Windows XP again reminds that I "need" to dl .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 (SP1). I have (partially) reviewed the extensive list of (approx 100) bugs that are fixed in this update. Although I don't understand most of the fixes, I would have already dl the update except for this statement:

"Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed."

I tend to subscribe to the theory "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." and since I've had no system problems recently, except for one connect issue which I mucked around and somehow managed to fix, for some reason I've been reluctant to dl this particular fix. Otherwise, I have kept current with all other MS updates, patches and fixes.

I already have .NETFramework 1.0 (S867461 - 1/21/2005) and (M88690 - 2/10/2005)

My questions are:

1. If you have downloaded .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 (SP1), have you had any problems related to this update?
2. If you have NOT downloaded this service pack, what are your reasons?
3. Do you know of any reason why I should avoid this particular update?

I would appreciate hearing from some of our resident experts on this matter.

tia

--------------------
Here's my setup:

Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) 
Hewlett-Packard (Compaq) Presario 2100 
Processor: 2.00 gig Intel Celeron
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache 
Board: Hewlett-Packard 002A NS570 Version PQ1A78
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies Ltd. KE.M1.59 04/03/20032
Drives 
40 Gig HDD Cap
30 Gig HDD Free

TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312 [CD-ROM drive]

HITACHI_DK23EA-40 [Hard drive] (40 GB)
Installed Memory: Slot 'J400' - 256 MB; Slot 'J401' - 256 MB


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I updated to 1.1. I have not had any problems. I had to download a "fix" for another update last night on one computer, but that was for a conflict caused by one of the recent security patches. To a large degree I updated because I believe ANY program with a .0 on the end should be updated as soon as possible. 

Nick, you can uninstall the .Net Framework:


> To Uninstall the .NET Framework
> 
> Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. (In Windows XP, click Start and then click Control Panel.)
> Click Add/Remove Programs.
> Click Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 and then click Change/Remove. (In Windows 9x, click Add/Remove.)


http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/RTF/en/5986.htm


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Net Framework? What's that? Well, I know I have it but don't recall what it does for me and don't really care to learn until I need to know. What I have seen is an error message that pops up when I try to use a needed ap and I'm informed that my system needs this and wishes to install it. I simply check OK. My current philosophy is that I need to spend my time knowing and understanding stuff that directly affects my work which would be video editing applications and other related stuff. Then I set the rest of the system on auto updates and just trust Microsoft will get it right. So far in recent years, I have suffered no real disasters. Not since 1999 when I upgraded to win 98 from win 95 OSR2 and my video editing system stopped feeding control signals to my RS422 betacam decks. Had to go back to win95 and that is where that system remains. But, that is all it does, control 4 betacam decks and one DVCAM deck and 16 SCSI hard drives. That system sees the internet, maybe 2 times a year with IE 4.0 ! 

Anyway, if it does surface as an issue, at least I know there is an uninstall procedure here. Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

.NET framework is the new foundation for everything Microsoft.

There are currently three core versions.

Framework 1.0 (sp3)
Framework 1.1 (sp1)
Framework 2.0 (just officially released in November 2005)

You are now starting to see commercial software, (such as Symantec and Broderbun) that are using the Framework for their applications.

If you have an application that runs on Framework 1.0... you need to have Framework 1.0 installed... 1.1, installed 1.1, 2.0... installed 2.0

They are NOT inclusive... (It actually is a benefit that way)

A program can code a program for a higher version, and set appropriate flags to allow to run on a lower version, but... the application has been told to do this.. else it won't.

Needless to say...

On my systems... I have all three, patched to the latest version.
And so far todate... I havent' seen a single problem yet.


So Bogy... If you check yoru Add/Remove programs... You will see both Framework 1.0 and 1.1 (actually you can also go into your Admin tools, and you will see a configuration application for both versions)


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I uninstalled the dot net framework on my computers and haven't missed it. Does anyone out there who is not working in a business environment have a need for it?

It's probably Microsoft's recoil against the growing prominence of Sun Java.

--- CHAS


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> .NET framework is the new foundation for everything Microsoft.
> 
> There are currently three core versions.
> 
> ...


I also have the 2.0


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HIPAR said:


> I uninstalled the dot net framework on my computers and haven't missed it. Does anyone out there who is not working in a business environment have a need for it?
> 
> It's probably Microsoft's recoil against the growing prominence of Sun Java.
> 
> --- CHAS


Actually... outside of my work enviornment.

The latest versions of Symantec products have been installing the framework.
And Print Shop 20 (I think that is the version my wife has), from Broaderbun now uses it.

I have started to see it more in more in the packages we are purchasing.

And if IIRC, the next version of MS-Office, due out later this year... will need the framework as well.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

We have both versions here at work, about 200 call center pc's. I havent had any issues with it at all. Some of our programs actually require it to be loaded before they will work. ATI requires it for driver download and we have a web based call center application that also wont run without it.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Isn't the .net framework part of MS's new Longhorn OS where individual files cease to exist as we know them and everything is part of giant database?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

ntexasdude said:


> Isn't the .net framework part of MS's new Longhorn OS where individual files cease to exist as we know them and everything is part of giant database?


I believe the dot net framework allows applications to interact with each other over a network.

Vista (Longhorn) was going to employ a database file management system (WinFS) as an improvement over table based file managers but I recently read that this feature will be delayed. I don't think the database scheme is closely associated with the dot net framework.

--- CHAS


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I have an old article in MS Word format (essay, really) that was published in Feb. 2003 that concerns this subject. Written by a guy involved in the industrial automation industry. Some of his prophecies and dire warnings about MS turned out to be true and some not. Very interesting. I'd be glad to email it to anyone who is interested.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HIPAR said:


> I believe the dot net framework allows applications to interact with each other over a network.
> 
> Vista (Longhorn) was going to employ a database file management system (WinFS) as an improvement over table based file managers but I recently read that this feature will be delayed. I don't think the database scheme is closely associated with the dot net framework.
> 
> --- CHAS


Dot NetFramework was introduced about 3 years ago.. version 1.0.
It basically an application library set... Not very different in concepts from Java and Visual Basic (where the "core" of the program is set and already installed on people's systems)

.NET Framework does allow communication over a network... in one small section of it. It does much much much more... It has libraries that control the GUI, XML, Data communication, Encryption, Graphics, and so on... It is VERY VERY encompassing.

As for WinFS... it is no longer part of the initial rollout of Vista (Longhorn).
We probably won't see it until the "vista" version of the Server product... of Vista R2 (a few years away)

WinFS .... .NET framework.... two very different things.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I dl'd .NET Framework 1.1 Sunday, with no noticable ill-effects so far. I'l keep my toes (tos?) crossed.

Thanks for your comments - you helped me achieve a reasonable comfort level.


----------

